

Groupon Co-Founders Invest $1 Million In Qwiki - bermanoid
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/31/groupon-co-founders-invest-in-qwiki/?smid=tw-nytimesdealbook&seid=auto

======
phlux
I'd be willing to bet this is due to Groupon wanting to be to Qwiki what
Commercials are to TV

